

Tumblr Founder: Android “Absolutely Sucks To Develop For” - erickhill
http://thedroidguy.com/2011/05/tumblr-founder-david-karp-android-absolutely-sucks-to-develop-for/

======
zoowar
Compared to what? Leading with an offhand remark is nothing more than
sensationalism.

~~~
bdfh42
Yup - link-bait and clearly untrue - Android is the best mobile platform I
have come across to develop for. They all (well perhaps not Phone 7 yet) got
good points but for a dev team Android rocks.

